

Firefox 3 Overflow Bug - angel

Overflow hidden/auto is not handled correctly in FF 3. Check it out:<p><pre><code>  this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text this is a long text</code></pre>
======
geuis
Umm, exactly how is this not being handled properly? I've just tested this
locally and it works exactly like its supposed to.

~~~
angel
FF3 expands the page horizontally. FF2 cuts it, so it fits on the page.

